# Silencer while hunting



## Dvince (Sep 9, 2016)

Ive been reading in multiple places that it is now legal to hunt with a silencer(suppressor) in Michigan. I've read the conservation order and realize that section 2.1(6) of the old order has been removed in reference to silencers on Feb 11 of 2016. However in section 3 under taking of deer it still says silencer is prohibited. I've been looking for days on what is legal and what's not and can't find a definite answer. I've emailed and placed phone calls to the state with no return. Can anyone give me the actual law? Thanks!!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Dvince said:


> Ive been reading in multiple places that it is now legal to hunt with a silencer(suppressor) in Michigan. I've read the conservation order and realize that section 2.1(6) of the old order has been removed in reference to silencers on Feb 11 of 2016. However in section 3 under taking of deer it still says silencer is prohibited. I've been looking for days on what is legal and what's not and can't find a definite answer. I've emailed and placed phone calls to the state with no return. Can anyone give me the actual law? Thanks!!


You are right. It appears that the use of a suppressor or silencer is legal for other game, but not for deer. Keep trying to contact the DNR for their take on this. Maybe deadshort will stop by and look into this. Deadshort is a member here and a DNR CO. 

*Chapter III 
Species Regulations*

3.100......................

(3) Unless otherwise specified in this order, an individual shall not do any of the following:.........................

*(h) Possess or use an apparatus known as a silencer on a gun while hunting deer.*



http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WCO_458867_7.pdf


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

It is legal and that section will be amended.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

dead short said:


> It is legal and that section will be amended.


It is hoped that section gets amended soon.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

It will not be enforced. It's removal was overlooked when the general hunting equipment section of the WCO was changed.


----------



## Dvince (Sep 9, 2016)

So I'm understanding it correctly that all game can be taken with the use of a suppressor


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Dvince said:


> So I'm understanding it correctly that all game can be taken with the use of a suppressor


That would be correct.


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

In order to own or possess a suppressor there is some sort of Federal fee in the neighborhood of a couple of hundred dollars correct? 

Is that fee required for each and every suppressor, or is it a blanket fee that covers all of them?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

topgun47 said:


> In order to own or possess a suppressor there is some sort of Federal fee in the neighborhood of a couple of hundred dollars correct?
> 
> Is that fee required for each and every suppressor, or is it a blanket fee that covers all of them?


The application and $200 fee is required for each and every NFA item, that includes full-automatic, silencers/suppressors, short barrel rifles and short barrel shotguns. You can either buy or make your own silencer/suppressor. You pay the same fee but fill out a different form if you make your own.
You can only possess a silencer/suppressor if it is in your name unless you are in the physical presence of the owner.


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

petronius said:


> The application and $200 fee is required for each and every NFA item, that includes full-automatic, silencers/suppressors, short barrel rifles and short barrel shotguns. You can either buy or make your own silencer/suppressor. You pay the same fee but fill out a different form if you make your own.
> You can only possess a silencer/suppressor if it is in your name unless you are in the physical presence of the owner.


Thanks for the reply.

Typical government thought process, penalizing someone for trying to protect everyone's hearing..


----------



## Dvince (Sep 9, 2016)

topgun47 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Typical government thought process, penalizing someone for trying to protect everyone's hearing..


All above is true except for the last portion kind of... I registered my suppressor to a trust. With doing it that way anybody listed as a trustee that has a copy of the trust may legally possess the class 3 item at anytime. Make sure anybody on the trust can legally posses a firearm and you're good!! NFA trust do have an additional cost but it's been a pretty good way to go for me. Cost was $125 I believe.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

topgun47 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Typical government thought process, penalizing someone for trying to protect everyone's hearing..


The National Firearms Act (NFA) was originally enacted in 1934. It came about because of the increase of crime during Prohibition and the attempted assassination of FDR. They weren't worried about a person's hearing when silencers were regulated in the NFA. There has been a movement to exclude silencers from federal regulation, but it probably will never go anywhere.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Dvince said:


> All above is true except for the last portion kind of... I registered my suppressor to a trust. With doing it that way anybody listed as a trustee that has a copy of the trust may legally possess the class 3 item at anytime. Make sure anybody on the trust can legally posses a firearm and you're good!! NFA trust do have an additional cost but it's been a pretty good way to go for me. Cost was $125 I believe.


That is true, anyone listed as a co-trustee can possess the item, but that is because they are also an owner of the item.


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

petronius said:


> The National Firearms Act (NFA) was originally enacted in 1934. It came about because of the increase of crime during Prohibition and the attempted assassination of FDR. They weren't worried about a person's hearing when silencers were regulated in the NFA. There has been a movement to exclude silencers from federal regulation, but it probably will never go anywhere.


OK, I get it now. 

After the Fed enacted one mistake (prohibition), they enact another one (NFA) to "fix" it.. Is it any wonder that it would take several tractor-trailers to haul around our laws if they were all printed out on paper?


----------

